# Videogames With Good Soundtracks



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey gang,

I'm looking to rent videogames (PSP2) with good soundtracks, ideallly orchestral score-ish as opposed to a bunch of techno/metal songs. Suggestions?


----------



## jeffc (Sep 10, 2006)

The music from the Medal Of Honor games is really good. Kind of John Williams-ish, but really sets the atmosphere for the game and draws you in.


Jeff


----------



## Ed (Sep 10, 2006)

Halo 2 is good, but a little bit of a mixed bag. A couple of good tracks in the first (pop) album, and a lot more good stuff in second album but pretty much only the parts which feature a live orchestra.

I hope Halo 3 soundtrack is as brilliant as the music featured in its trailer!


----------



## José Herring (Sep 10, 2006)

Donky Kong is a classic. And, the little interlude music from PacMan when he gets the girl...get's me everytime.

No seriously,

I did a search of a bunch of game composers a while back and there's a lot of good stuff. I think the composer Nuobu somebody had the best game music I'd heard. Good stuff. Bill Brown's stuff too is pretty good. For some reason he gets a bad rap every once in a while, but I don't know why. He's pretty good imo. And as Jeff mentioned Medal of Honor is a classic now.

Jose


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 10, 2006)

Uhhh I think Ned said he wanted to rent games for his PSP. So I don't think he'll be listening to the Halo theme anytime soon.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 10, 2006)

choc0thrax @ 10/9/2006 said:


> Uhhh I think Ned said he wanted to rent games for his PSP. So I don't think he'll be listening to the Halo theme anytime soon.



Exactly!


----------



## Ed (Sep 10, 2006)

choc0thrax @ Sun Sep 10 said:


> Uhhh I think Ned said he wanted to rent games for his PSP. So I don't think he'll be listening to the Halo theme anytime soon.



I didnt read his post properly :D


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 10, 2006)

Huh, big oops, guys!: 

NOT PSP2! I've got a PS2... :oops:


----------



## midphase (Sep 10, 2006)

Metal Gear Solid 2 and 3 have some excellent music by Henry Gregson Williams.

Silent Hill series has some of the highest rated music in videogames ever...but I'm not sure that it's what you're looking for.

I also recommend God of War.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks Kays! Great suggestions. :razz:


----------



## jgraves (Sep 10, 2006)

Try these guys out:

http://www.rednoteaudio.com/work/

Jason


----------



## Alex W (Sep 10, 2006)

best orchestral videogame soundtrack I've heard in recent times: Fable by Russell Shaw.

AWESOME.


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 10, 2006)

Too bad Fable is only for XBOX. I rented it once just to hear Elfman's main titles. Ned I don't know much about PS2 games since I don't care for that system but there is one title that I know of with pretty good music: Shadow Of The Colossus.

http://www.gametrailers.com/player.php? ... ov&pl=game


----------



## Elfen (Sep 10, 2006)

Another one for Shadows of the Collossus. I'd want a PS2 just for this game.


----------



## IvanP (Sep 10, 2006)

jgraves @ Mon Sep 11 said:


> Try these guys out:
> 
> http://www.rednoteaudio.com/work/
> 
> Jason



Jason!

:mrgreen: 

Welcome, buddy!! Cool that u made it!

Why don't u go to the introduce yourself section and show some of your music magic!

Best,

Iván


----------



## Stephanie Pray (Sep 10, 2006)

I haven't played a PS2 for a while (more of a XBOX 360 kinda gal...). I really like the score for Dark Cloud 2. I'm not sure if it's still available though.


----------



## michel (Sep 11, 2006)

Killzone

Music by Joris de Man


I haven't got a PS2, but from the samples I heard - the music is cool!


_Michael_


Edit: Link to the official homepage with some music samples.

http://www.killzoneps2.com/index_en_GB.html


----------



## PaulR (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't know much about video games - but I remember the Tomb Raider 1 sound a bit with the oboe I think it was. I liked that - thought it was appropriate.

The Dave Marsden cue he posted some time ago I believe was for a game and that was brilliant.

That's about it on the games front for moi!


----------



## madbulk (Sep 11, 2006)

As Kays said, God of War.
Troels did Tomb Raider Legend, so you gotta get that.
Giacchino scored Medal of Honor before HGW got II and III.


----------



## Ranietz (Sep 11, 2006)

Mercenaries by Michael Giacchino and Chris Tilton. Great game and great (orchestral) music.


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 11, 2006)

Giacchino and Tilton also did "Black" for PS2. http://www.cinemusic.net/reviews/2006/black.html


----------



## Sean Beeson (Sep 11, 2006)

choc0thrax @ Mon Sep 11 said:


> Giacchino and Tilton also did "Black" for PS2. http://www.cinemusic.net/reviews/2006/black.html



Giacchino did the theme, and Tilton did the rest.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Sep 11, 2006)

both the prince of persia and hitman series have pretty good music


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 11, 2006)

Sean Beeson @ Mon Sep 11 said:


> choc0thrax @ Mon Sep 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Giacchino and Tilton also did "Black" for PS2. http://www.cinemusic.net/reviews/2006/black.html
> ...



Yup...


----------



## madbulk (Sep 11, 2006)

Evan Gamble @ Mon Sep 11 said:


> both the prince of persia and hitman series have pretty good music



yikes, that second-to-most-recent prince of persia sure didn't. was it "warrior within?"


----------



## Sean Beeson (Sep 11, 2006)

Icewind Dale (Soule)
Advent Rising (Tallarico)
Superman Returns (Collin O' Malley)
Destroy All Humans (Garry Schyman)
Morrowind and Oblivion (Soule)
Jade Empire (Jack Wall)
Myst 5 (Tim Larkin)
Myst 4 (Jack Wall) VERY GOOD
Hitman: Bloodcontract (Jepser Kyd)
King Kong (Chance Thomas)
Davinci Code (Winifred Philips)
World of Warcraft is fun (Jason Hayes)

I will have more later. I feel sick now  I ate me some bad pizza.

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## Sean Beeson (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, I screwed that up. I completely missed the PS2 PSP part. Oh well. 

Champions of Norrath


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 11, 2006)

madbulk @ Mon Sep 11 said:


> Evan Gamble @ Mon Sep 11 said:
> 
> 
> > both the prince of persia and hitman series have pretty good music
> ...



Hehe was that the one with guitars? I bought the newest one- Two Thrones. Had to uninstall it cause it had Starforce virus bundled with it but from what I heard I didn't really care for this one either. Think the Bass player of some Canadian band did the score with Inon Zur doing cinematic stuff. BTW Evan there's three PoP games. Soon a fourth called Assasin's Creed which is jsut the same thing but cooler and blue shaded!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 11, 2006)

Great!!!! Thanks guys for so much feedback. Now... how's about sending me some cash so I can rent/buy them all? Paypal is good too.  :mrgreen:


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 11, 2006)

Don't buy games! Just rent them. You better rent Shadow Of The Colossus btw!


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 12, 2006)

has nothing to do with ps2 or so, but in terms of good soundtracks, i would download this:

http://www.outcast-thegame.com/gallery/audio.htm


----------



## madbulk (Sep 12, 2006)

choc0thrax @ Mon Sep 11 said:


> madbulk @ Mon Sep 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Evan Gamble @ Mon Sep 11 said:
> ...



I usually like Inon Zur's stuff very much. I've only heard demo's of Two Thrones. Inon writes those sticky MV type themes really well. Socom II and Men of Valor come to mind. Stuff I just find myself humming occassionally.


----------



## Sean Beeson (Sep 12, 2006)

madbulk @ Tue Sep 12 said:


> choc0thrax @ Mon Sep 11 said:
> 
> 
> > madbulk @ Mon Sep 11 said:
> ...



Yeah, Zur is very good at writing some memorable music. I think musically, he is one of the top composers in the game biz.


----------

